# Any members here have or have had a COLLIE?



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi all,

Well we didn't expect or think we would be adopting another dog so soon after we lost Luke but an opportunity arose. We were asked to take a Collie out for a walk at the shelter and we now have him here at the house now. He wasn't doing well at the shelter. Ripley seems to really like him. They have been playing all afternoon and evening. We haven't made a final decision on adoption. I contacted a Collie Rescue and they will take him if we decide we are not ready for him. 

I am wondering what other peoples experience here has been with Collies. 

Here are a few pics. 

Thanks again everyone for all the support and kind words regarding our loss. 

Dan


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I show several Rough Collies, and personally own a beautiful young male Smooth. I adore them, and so do my Goldens. My Smooth, Jag, is known as The Ugly Cousin. He and my young male Golden are inseperable. At shows, Jag tries to get into the Golden ring. And Crew always has a greeting for ANY Collie. He was allowed to play this past weekend in an ex-pen with a Sheltie, who he was quite sure had been dried too long! "Mom, these people have shrunk the Collie..."
If you have become attached to the dog, and your other dogs like him and he fits in with the pack, either foster him until a really perfect home comes along, or embrace him as your own. Having other breeds with Goldens is a cinch. The Golden personality and temperament has saved many a resuce dog, no matter the breed.
After looking again at the pictures, I firmly believe that this dog is actually a somewhat larger Sheltie, rather than a Collie. Head type is different, and his size is more that of a large Sheltie. Very similar in temperament and job description to a Collie.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have no experience with Collies but I will say it is a very pretty dog and in picture #4 it is letting the golden right up by its face and does not seem to care at all......there is something to be said for that.

How old is the Collie? I assume housebroken?


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Belle's Mom said:


> I have no experience with Collies but I will say it is a very pretty dog and in picture #4 it is letting the golden right up by its face and does not seem to care at all......there is something to be said for that.
> 
> How old is the Collie? I assume housebroken?


Your right, he sure is beautiful. 

He looks to be about 2 to 3. He is house broken and trained. He walks on a leash like guiding a feather through the wind. He sits and lays down on command. On our walk when I said heal he looked back and slowed every time. 

The person who surrendered him at the shelter said she had found him as a stray and had him about 10 days. He's been at the shelter for 2 weeks.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have personal experience with collies, but my husband grew up with them. This is what he said about them.

_Collies are great dogs. They are playful and fairly affectionate. They tend to be good with kids, at least the ones I grew up with were, although the collies we had did seem to attach to one person more than the rest of the family. They require a lot of work on keeping the coat brushed or they will get badly matted. Growing up, I always had collies or german shepherds, and always thought they were the best dogs to have. Now that we've had our goldens -- Robbie is the BEST DOG EVER -- I can't really even picture ever having any other breed of dog again, but if I were to consider a dog other than a golden it would be a collie or a shepherd._


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I show several Rough Collies, and personally own a beautiful young male Smooth. I adore them, and so do my Goldens. My Smooth, Jag, is known as The Ugly Cousin. He and my young male Golden are inseperable. At shows, Jag tries to get into the Golden ring. And Crew always has a greeting for ANY Collie. He was allowed to play this past weekend in an ex-pen with a Sheltie, who he was quite sure had been dried too long! "Mom, these people have shrunk the Collie..."
> If you have become attached to the dog, and your other dogs like him and he fits in with the pack, either foster him until a really perfect home comes along, or embrace him as your own. Having other breeds with Goldens is a cinch. The Golden personality and temperament has saved many a resuce dog, no matter the breed.
> After looking again at the pictures, I firmly believe that this dog is actually a somewhat larger Sheltie, rather than a Collie. Head type is different, and his size is more that of a large Sheltie. Very similar in temperament and job description to a Collie.


Pointgold,

Thanks so much. I had a feeling that I might find some good advise here. I'm pretty sure he is a pure breed Collie you may be thinking he's smaller from the pictures but Amy is 5' 10" with very long legs. She told me to say "he's a normal size Collie, my wife is a giant" LOL 

We are doing some reasearch on the breed and will try to make a good decision for both him and us. I know the MN WI Collie rescue will take him if we can't but he will stay here, he will NOT go back to the shelter. 

Dan


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Banner said:


> Pointgold,
> 
> Thanks so much. I had a feeling that I might find some good advise here. I'm pretty sure he is a pure breed Collie you may be thinking he's smaller from the pictures but Amy is 5' 10" with very long legs. She told me to say "he's a normal size Collie, my wife is a giant" LOL
> 
> ...


Bless you for taking him out of the shelter, regardless of what you decide you have saved him. 

What is his name?


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Bless you for taking him out of the shelter, regardless of what you decide you have saved him.
> 
> What is his name?


That is a good question.... We have asked him and he has not told us yet. 

We were thinking of Alexander (Alex) for short, after Alexander the great. He is an un-neutered male and he really likes Ripley, if you know what I mean. If we do keep him that problem will be taken care of very soon. :uhoh:


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Please keep us posted on your decision.......


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've always had a soft spot for the breed in general. If Timmy ever gets caught in a well you can count on a collie to come to the rescue: Seriously....If it looks right, feels right then it IS right. Enjoy!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Banner said:


> That is a good question.... We have asked him and he has not told us yet.
> 
> We were thinking of Alexander (Alex) for short, after Alexander the great. He is an un-neutered male and he really likes Ripley, if you know what I mean. If we do keep him that problem will be taken care of very soon. :uhoh:


 
LOL, I'm sure once he feels you are trustworthy he will divulge is identity. As for the, cough cough, affection he's showing Ripley, my female does it to my male!


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I
> After looking again at the pictures, I firmly believe that this dog is actually a somewhat larger Sheltie, rather than a Collie. Head type is different, and his size is more that of a large Sheltie. Very similar in temperament and job description to a Collie.


This dog is 23" at the withers and weighs roughly 65lbs. I think he would be much smaller if he were a Sheltie. 

When we were at Wal-Mart today I had him on a leash at the front entrance and everyone that walked by said, Lassie, I think that's going to be hard to get used to. 

He is finally resting, it's been a long day. 


Meet new people
Go for a walk
Enter new backyard
Meet new dog
Meet new cats
Enter and roam around new house
Go for ride in car
Play at dog park
Go back to new house
Attempt to hump new dog friend at every turn
Have a bath to wash off smell of kennel
SLEEP, SLEEP, SLEEP!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you for bringing that beautiful boy into your home. He is a great looking guy and it looks like Riley and him are gettin along great. Whatever you decide you will know that he wont have to go back to the shelter. He rescue will find him a new furever home.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I've always had a soft spot for the breed in general. If Timmy ever gets caught in a well you can count on a collie to come to the rescue: Seriously....If it looks right, feels right then it IS right. Enjoy!!!


Why is it that Timmy is always in so much trouble? Someone needs to send Timmy off to safety school. 

Thanks, we will try to do as you say and follow our hearts.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

He is Beautiful! Thank you for rescuing him out of the shelter. Please have him checked for Kennel Cough, most dogs in shelters leave with it, you may want to have Ripley updated as well...
Collies are great dogs, they are very affectionate and loving. You will know they right thing to do if/when the time comes...I hope you decided to keep him! Sorry if his showing his manhood to Ripley, poor guy! 
Keep us posted!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

*Beautiful dog*

This is surely a very beautiful dog. A shame that such a dog can land in a shelter. When I was younger, collies were more popular (legacy from the "Lassie" series, I guess). But they seem to have vanished from the streets...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

he looks like he's fitting right in!

on another forum i belong to, there are 3 passionate collie owners. do you want the link for over there so you can start a thread asking about the breed?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a Collie as a child. They are another breed I love so very much. King was great. We had to find him another home because he really needed a place to run. We lived in a very small house with a postage stamp for a yard and he wasn't being given the exercise he needed. I sure wish he could have grown up with me.

What a beautiful Collie. I hope you get to keep him. I have photos of my youngest with a doctor's two beautiful Collies. Pierson even attended classes with his dad at Quinnipiac College! He was older a very good boy. Frosty stayed home...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I have never had a collie and know little about them. He sure looks like a sweetie. I know they are very gentle dogs. I hope you keep us posted on your decision!


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Faith's mommy said:


> he looks like he's fitting right in!
> 
> on another forum i belong to, there are 3 passionate collie owners. do you want the link for over there so you can start a thread asking about the breed?


That would be great. The more information we can gather the better we will be able to make a good decision for him and us.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

awwwww......He looks just like my Marley! We had a Collie growing up. The most WONDERFUL dog. I miss him. He is living with a very good friend of the family in Utah, since we couldn't take him with us when we moved to Maryland. 

Marley was the best dog. He was easy to train, so loving. We could keep him outside by his self and not have to worry, because he never left the front porch.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Banner said:


> That would be great. The more information we can gather the better we will be able to make a good decision for him and us.


a PM is on the way


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful dog!.
Collies are intelligent,very easy to train,good guard dogs,good family dogs but do have a tendency to attach themselves to one person.
Go for it,you wont regret it!.
Obviously,yr golden likes him!.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Beautiful collie

Ripley does look happy in the photo!


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

FranH said:


> Beautiful collie
> 
> Ripley does look happy in the photo!


Ripley had been so sad here this past week without his friend Luke. Luke was old and couldn't really play much. Luke would bark at Ripley and act like he was going to try to get the ball when Ripley went to fetch it. 

This past week right after Luke died Ripley would run for the ball and then just drop it and sniff the ground. His appetite was way down too. 

I will try to post a video today of these two playing together, I'm hoping it doesn't get too X rated. :curtain:


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> awwwww......He looks just like my Marley!


Rosco's Mom,

Your right they do look allot alike. Here's another shot of him. This is pre-bath. I cut a few really bad mats from behind his ears and under his front legs. He's going to have a thorough brushing today. I'll post a few pics after he's all prettied up.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Collies are beautiful, loving, gentle, and mild mannered. I think they're wonderful, and they're one of the few non sighthounds I like. They are not very 'doggy' compared to many breeds and are usually excellent housepets. I have fostered two and wished I could keep them!!! That one is a knockout!


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

My first video upload! 

This morning the Collie was up at 5:30. Ripley went back to bed. This video is just after Ripley finally got up and came down. He was invited to play but he wasn't ready to play yet. 

Watch the Collies invitation to play, Ripley's warning and apology.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

They look like they are the best of friends already.......


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Whoa,this is a gorgeous collie and very playful!. on this video,he looks young,like around a yr old.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

that was a cute video. I loved watching the collie romp around and trying to get Ripley to play!


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

I have had two collies in the past and they were always my favorite dogs until I got my golden. What could be better than having a golden and a collie. They both have great temperments. I say keep it. :bowl:


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

*NEW DEVELOPMENT, Strange Coincidence!*

I stepped across the street yesterday to show the Collie to my neighbor and a young woman that was visiting came out of the house and said, "I know that dog, it was my mothers". She told me that her mother had the dog for about a month. Her mom got the Collie from a man that was moving and couldn't keep him. She said she thinks he is around 8 months old. The man that owned him called him Buddy and they called him Prince. According to her, her mother gave him up because he growled at her grandson and he nipped at this young woman. That's not the story she told the director at the shelter. She said she found him as a stray and had him for a week and a half.

The best part is he had been to the vet recently. This woman is going to call me today and give me the information on shots and his actual birth date. WOW!,That's like striking gold!

We are not very concerned with an aggressive episode, especially from a 8 month old dog that has been passed around. He has been very calm and has shown no signs of aggression here. With proper training and handling he will be an outstanding dog. We don't have any children but we'll keep a close eye on him when he does encounter them. 

We have a vet appointment set for him on Tuesday. We're keeping our fingers crossed that he gets a clean bill of health.

Thanks again everyone for all the encouragement and your stories of the Collies in your lifes. 

Dan


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It sounds like he was meant to be yours......


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Kimm said:


> It sounds like he was meant to be yours......


Kimm, I think you are right.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> He is Beautiful! Thank you for rescuing him out of the shelter. Please have him checked for Kennel Cough, most dogs in shelters leave with it, you may want to have Ripley updated as well...


Thank you. He has a dry hacking cough. He will be going to the vet on Tuesday. 

What has your experience been with Kennel Cough? I read up on it on this website. 

Thanks again, Dan


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Well I'm a lot late on this one, but in my child hood we owned 3 collies. They were all wonderful. We never had a problem with agression. They learn very quickly and one of ours was very protective. If you have any questions I can play relay to my dad, it just makes his day to talk about his collies. He owned them from when I was about 7 until after I graduated high school. I agree there is a close standing on wether I love my goldens or my collies better. Is the cough better? Hope things are going well.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

We had a collie when I was very little, many many moons ago. He seems to look alot like him. Hunter was a wonderful dog. Just a great disposition and was great with little kids and other dogs. We had him for almost eleven years. I was two when my parents got him. After we lost him we got a black lab. But as far as pure bred, he looks like mine did and my parents had papers for Hunter, so I would say he looks pure bred to me too. But he was a good dog. 
Hope the cough is better. It does sound like it could be kennel cough which means that Ripley could get it as well. Glad he is going to your vet. This looks like it was match made in heaven. I think he is going to stay with you and I think that is great.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> We had a collie when I was very little, many many moons ago. He seems to look alot like him. Hunter was a wonderful dog. Just a great disposition and was great with little kids and other dogs. We had him for almost eleven years. I was two when my parents got him. After we lost him we got a black lab. But as far as pure bred, he looks like mine did and my parents had papers for Hunter, so I would say he looks pure bred to me too. But he was a good dog.
> Hope the cough is better. It does sound like it could be kennel cough which means that Ripley could get it as well. Glad he is going to your vet. This looks like it was match made in heaven. I think he is going to stay with you and I think that is great.


Brinkleysmom,

Hunter sounds like a wonderful dog. What a great first dog to have had. I think Casey is becoming quite attached to us, I know we have become very attached to him. He and Ripley are different in some ways but in others they are so much alike. They sure do like each other. I think your right it's a match made in heaven. 

Casey's cough has improved vastly in the past few days. It's almost non existent now. I think our vet was right when he said he thought it was tracheal damage. He was so sensitive to us touching his throat and the leash when we first got him. We're so glad it's improved. 

Thanks everyone for the encouragement and your stories about your collies, Dan


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Bucksmom said:


> Well I'm a lot late on this one, but in my child hood we owned 3 collies. They were all wonderful. We never had a problem with agression. They learn very quickly and one of ours was very protective. If you have any questions I can play relay to my dad, it just makes his day to talk about his collies. He owned them from when I was about 7 until after I graduated high school. I agree there is a close standing on wether I love my goldens or my collies better. Is the cough better? Hope things are going well.


Bucksmom,

Thanks his cough is so much better now. Please tell your Dad that I think he's a smart man for having had Collies. We have only had Casey for 2 weeks and we have become so attached to him already. 

Dan


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Banner said:


> Brinkleysmom,
> 
> Hunter sounds like a wonderful dog. What a great first dog to have had. I think Casey is becoming quite attached to us, I know we have become very attached to him. He and Ripley are different in some ways but in others they are so much alike. They sure do like each other. I think your right it's a match made in heaven.
> 
> ...


Oh that is great news about the cough. I didnt read all the way through the posts so I am glad it was not kennel cough. That is wonderful that he and Ripley are doing so well. I think it was meant to be. I really do and how lucky is he?? What a great forever home for him to get. He will certainly think he died and went to dog heaven.


----------

